# New NAS, old NAS suddenly unaccessible from Vista



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought a gigabit NAS to replace my existing 100Mb NAS. After copying the data and users from the old box to the new (during which both NAS boxes worked fine) I renamed the old one to BACKUP and gave the new one the name of the old, FILE_SERVER.

At that moment a couple of problems arose:

1. The old NAS is no longer accessible from my Vista-laptop
I can ping it using IP and name but not access shares (Windows cannot access \\backup, Unspecified error 0x80004005) nor create a drive mapping (The specified network file name is no longer available)​2. Both NASes no longer show in Windows Network explorer on my Vista-laptop

3. The new NAS takes almost a minute to connect to on all computers
But streaming seems okay. Looks like only directory access takes long​
The new NAS is a Synology DS211 with DSM3.2 and 2 3Tb drives, the old one a Linksys network storage system with 1Tb drive.
My network topology
Zyxel Router, DHCP server > switch
Switch > Synology an vista laptop, Switch > Win7-PC running XBMC and HD-recorde
Switch > WIFI access point, old NAS, XP-PC, XP-laptop and network printer​
I don't have clue. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

in vista is network discovery turned on?
is netbios over tcp/ip enabled on all nas/pcs?
did you change the nas unit ip addresses?


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Wand3r3r for replying! Answers to your questions:
Vista network discovery is turned on. I can see other computers in Network explorer, just not both NASes.
I can 'nbtstat -a backup' so I guess netbios over tcp/ip is enabled. I have not found options on either NAS to disable it.
I didn't change any ip addresses, only the NAS names.


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

I disabled IPv6 on my Vista laptop and changed the workgroup of the old NAS from 'home' to 'HOME' (wich should not make any difference) and suddenly both NASes show in the Network explorer, but the old NAS is still inaccessible but with a different error:
0x80070035 The network path was not found


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

And the new NAS no longer has the long wait when accessing a directory.
I also tried 'netsh winsock reset' but that made no difference...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

can you ping the backup nas by ip address?


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, I can still ping the backup NAS by name and IP but I cannot connect to it.


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

I am giving up. I am going to upgrade to Win7, see whether that helps. I'll report back here...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Issue is with the nas credencials not your OS


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

How can you tell? I didn't change anything on the NAS, except from its name? I did reset the password on the old NAS to match my Vista password (same username), just to be sure - it was the same already.
I checked everything, services, network config, credentials. Everything is okay and yet I cannot connect. On the new NAS at least i get to see a list of shared folders, even the ones to which I don't have access (for which a login dialog is presented). On the old NAS I get nothing, except from errors.
By the way, both NASses disappeared from the Network explorer overnight spontaneously...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

changing a name changes everything. what was shared as \\nas\share is now \\oldnas\share which is totally different.

In the old nas you should have the ability to logon as the admin. Can you?
Are you presented with a logon screen if you type in the old nas ip into a browser?


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

I can login as admin via a browser. Also as 'paul', which is my Vista username, with the same password.
Basically I can do everything, ping by ip and name, administer via web, even 'nbtstat -a backup' which returns the following and proves to me that on a netbios level everything works:
Local Area Connection: 
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []
NetBIOS Remote Machine Name Table
Name Type Status 
--------------------------------------------- 
BACKUP <00> UNIQUE Registered 
BACKUP <03> UNIQUE Registered 
BACKUP <20> UNIQUE Registered 
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered 
HOME <00> GROUP Registered 
HOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered 
HOME <1E> GROUP Registered 

MAC Address = 00-00-00-00-00-00

I only cannot connect to its shares.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

remake the shares


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

I have deleted all users (except reserved admin and guest) and all shares (except reserved 'DISK 1' and 'PUBLIC DISK 1') and recreated one share and one user (same as Vista user) to no avail. Both if I type \\backup in an explorer address bar, or if I click on the old nas (it shows again in Network explorer) or try to map a network drive I get this error:

The specified network file name is no longer available

No luck yet...


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

Any suggestions? Anybody?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

MAC Address = 00-00-00-00-00-00
should not be all zeros. Usually indicates a failed/damaged nic but you can admin the box which is puzzling.

I would suggest contacting the nas's technical support and see what they have to say.


----------



## plagerwerf (Oct 9, 2011)

Hurray! I can access the old NAS again after I upgraded its firmware.


----------

